# Can I breed Jasmine safely this year?



## kay56649 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok, so last year my paint mini, Jasmine had a little palomino filly named Josie (for those of you who helped me alot when she foaled). I started weaning her last summer/fall, but winter came so fast and I had to put them back together because we don't have any other little pastures with a water tank that has a heater and with all of the snow we get, its hard. So Josie will be a yearling next month and is still occasionally nursing. Could I safely breed Jasmine this spring? I would wean Josie, but could she handle it ok? (the picture is when josie was 9 days old)


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Kay, I don't think it would be a problem as long as you intend to wean Josie as soon as spring arrives. It is most likely just a comfort thing rather than actual food. Could we have a recent pic to see what condition she is in after milking all this time. oh and a grown up pic of Josie too


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 18, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Hi Kay, I don't think it would be a problem as long as you intend to wean Josie as soon as spring arrives. It is most likely just a comfort thing rather than actual food. Could we have a recent pic to see what condition she is in after milking all this time. oh and a grown up pic of Josie too


Alright...yeah we are actually getting more snow right now, so we have about 3 1/2 ft on the ground. I will be weaning her as soon as it melts and we can get to our other areas and her water won't freeze. Josie isn't the prettiest horse right now, but I have a feeling when she sheds out she will get her dark points again like she used to have when she was younger. Yeah really the only time she nurses is when I put them back together after being seperated for a while (if I'm working with them or something). Josie has been a little unruly since I haven't worked with her much this winter, but she still knows her jobs. I just can't wait to give her a bath this spring, she is just a mess from laying down in the snow (and everything that is in the snow). Her sire was 30" and her dam is 35" and she is about 36" already!

Pics are coming soon!!!!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes I have to use my computer to put the pictures on so hopefully I will get it done tonight!!



who remembers when jasmine foaled last spring? I'm Curious to know if anyone does


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2013)

I do


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2013)

From your angle of concern, I can see no reason to proceed.

For others "listening"... you cannot breed a mare without the eelementof risk... and while I did not "learn" this the hard way, it hit home with our first planned foal... It can be a hard thing to swallow.

IF you are looking for a foal to KEEP......... you can buy it without the emotional cost.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 20, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Is this a test????


It is kind of a test but I am just curious to know who remembers!! We were trying to figure out if she waxed or not and it was my first foal so I didn't really know what I was looking for. She apparently was because she foaled that morning



that post was made the evening that my foal was born. I wouldn't just go buy another mini, but I liked the experience of my own horse having a foal. Plus I get to pick the background and it is a special experience. Sorry again for no pictures, I haven't been able to get on my computer! I wish there was a way to insert pictures from your mobile device because I have alot of pictures on my phone that I could post for you and it wouldn't take as long.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 20, 2013)

Eagle said:


> I do


Yes I remember when you helped through the last couple of months and all of the advice you gave helped so much with the foaling and the supplies I needed!! Everyone who gave advice is greatly appreciated because I would not have known half of what to do without ya!!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 20, 2013)

Can I post a pic of the stud I want to breed her to without permission of the owner of the stud? He is for sale and for stud, but I don't want to post a picture of him if it isn't ok.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

No pics without permission please but it is ok to tell us his name, we can look him up.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

Yep, we sure will. That is what we are here for. Oh also to entertain



lol


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ha ha thanks eagle and Diane!! Yeah i figured it wouldn't be right to post a pic, but he is for sale and is eligible to be registered, but the owner never sent the papers in, sooooo that probably doesn't help much. ha ha! I hope I can breed Jasmine, I just have to talk with my family about it and see if we can for sure. Thank you so much!! I want to breed her even though she is not registered, just because we just want them as a pet and maybe to show in 4-H and Jasmine is just such a good momma and produces adorable foals






I will get pics up for you tonight


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Thank you Jill for your opinion.
> 
> She has a filly she kept from last year so she is not looking to buy.
> 
> ...


Please do understand, lots and lots of people read the threads on LB and apply the advice given to their own situations. That happens a lot, and not just now but years from now when people are looking for insight. I was giving some advice that could be valuable to those exploring their options. Know that I wish all our members the best of luck, but also hope to help with information and experience that can be useful to our community.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

Jill there are plenty of forums out there for opinionated people but that is not what we are about. I understand what you were trying to say but it came over as opinionated and rude. We are simply here to help, our goal is to keep the mares and their foals safe. People with no experience come here for help because we do NOT judge. We do NOT want to frighten newbies off with unpleasant opinions as this could lead to lost lives. Nobody has the right to decide who should and who shouldn't breed. Times are hard for everyone and the less foals produced the better as it is hard to find good homes but if someone wants to breed for a pet to keep that is their choice. Many of us here are very good friends now thanks to this wonderful site, some are VERY experienced others less but all the same everyone is welcomed as a friend.

I am very sorry but I felt the need to explain


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, I would have no intentions of breeding and selling, but I would love to have another foal from my mare. I love the foal she had last year and I love her disposition...plus I loved the experience of having a foal born at my place! I was just looking for advice on if I should breed or not and thank you eagle for your explanation!! I just have to convince my mom to let me breed her again! She thinks it would be hard on her to breed her this year and that is why I started this topic, to see what the experts think on me breeding her this year!


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2013)

I also felt the need to explain, Eagle. As far as I was aware, the entire forum is about sharing exprience and growing. We all have opinions, and they are shared on every single thread. Here, there, and everywhere.

When Kay has her new foal, I look forward to hearing all about it and I know it will have a great home with a very caring owner


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

I really hope we can breed her and everything goes as I would like. Jazz has had 2 foals so far and she is 6 this spring. Both have had uneventful births and have gone just perfect! I will for sure have a thread for her if we breed her!


----------



## Wings (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't see what's wrong with what Jill has said or even how she has said it, look at my thread where I'm having to give up breeding. Part of that cause is that the number of people breeding "once just for a pet" has massivly increased so the market for my pet quality foals (which every breeder has) has shrunk. I think being a responsible breeder goes beyond our own paddocks and looking at the bigger picture.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

We can only have about one more mini anyway with the space we have, since most of our pastures go to our average sized horses. We have two miniature donkeys we might sell in the future but I am posting pictures in the next 5 minutes so check back!!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Back to the original question: Of course your vet should be your major source for a question about breeding, but I don't see why the answer would be any different than if you were asking about re-breeding your mare right after she foaled, which many/most breeders do. I would estimate that most mares are re-bred and start carrying the next foal when they are nursing, and I doubt this yearling is nursing as much as a younger foal. So I don't see a reason not to re-breed her, just based on the fact her last foal is not fully weaned yet.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

not a problem Diane!!! Thank you for explaining that!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

Here are recent pictures finally!!! I'm hoping Josie sheds out and gets her dark points back like she had this summer. Jasmine (momma) is the paint and Josie (yearling next month) is the palomino.


----------



## atotton (Mar 21, 2013)

Look at those pretty girls. I was just thinking about Josie the other day and was wondering what she looked like now. Cute for sure!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

atotton said:


> Look at those pretty girls. I was just thinking about Josie the other day and was wondering what she looked like now. Cute for sure!


ha ha thanks!!!!! Yeah she is doing wondeful! She is the boss of her mom and our mini donkeys, so she always has plenty to eat! Right now she isn't the prettiest, but her markings keep changing dramatically!! When she was born she was a very light palomino with no dark anywhere, then she got black markings on her face, then her legs, belly, and chest, then she got a star and snip, then the star went away, and she lost her black points and I have no clue what she is going to be now.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll post pics of her growing up and all of her color changes


----------



## atotton (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok I'd love to see them.



It sounds like she likes to change her wardrobe, a different colour for every day of the week. lol


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2013)

Josie is looking great! I would say she will get her dark points back



they change quite alot between summer and winter coat


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

Here is from when she was born until later summer and the previous pictures posted are from after these were taken! The weird looking circle on her shoulder is from when she rubbed her hair off on the fence from her itchy foal coat (from what I was told when she was rubbing on the fence). Hopefully it all makes sense with the order of pictures...if you have questions feel free to ask


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh yeah the color changes have been interesting!! She was changing her wardrobe pretty much everyday atotton!! Cassie, thanks!! I hope she does get them back, because I loved her look when she had them!! I have thought about clipping her, but I couldn't decide if I wanted to or not. When the hair grows back, will it be normal or a little different?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh kay I had forgotten how cute she was



thanks for posting


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

Here are some more of josie's black points she had for a while. She had a black star, that changed to white...it was so weird. Then her chest started turning black also.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

thank you so much eagle!!!! We just love her!! She does everything you can think of except drive or ride!! Her momma on the other hand was my first horse I ever trained to drive and I was so proud of her and myself for being able to do it myself. She learned fast!


----------



## atotton (Mar 21, 2013)

The picture in the doorway is too cute!



Good job training Jasmine, hopefully Josie will be just as easy when she is old enough.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

The only thing that kind of disappoints me is that her dad is registered http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/double+dipt+dusty+buckeroo and has good bloodlines, but jasmine is not registered at all, so I have to do hardship with her and I would only do it with the WCMHR because it would be to expensive any other way


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

That is cos her skin is black and her foal fur was falling out leaving darker patches. I have a pic of one of my foals that looks like he is wearing a mask, i will post it for you to see tomorrow. Cassie has just posted a foal pic today that is doing the same shedding.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 21, 2013)

atotton said:


> The picture in the doorway is too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job training Jasmine, hopefully Josie will be just as easy when she is old enough.


thanks!!! She has a cute personality with a bit of a wild streak, like last week when I was lunging her and she just took off running circles and wouldn't stop...haha...good thing shes little



Eagle said:


> That is cos her skin is black and her foal fur was falling out leaving darker patches. I have a pic of one of my foals that looks like he is wearing a mask, i will post it for you to see tomorrow. Cassie has just posted a foal pic today that is doing the same shedding.


oh ok!! Where did she post the picture at? I would like to see it!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2013)

Great pictures Kay, it is so much fun to see updated pics of the babies born last year so thanks for posting!






I think that a lot of her colour 'changes' over the last year have been due to her foal coat - foals are such fun with a hint of colour here and a hint of colour there. LOL!! It will be really exciting to see how she turns out this coming Spring/Summer - please dont clip her, or at least leave it until after her natural colour comes through as I for one would love to see how she ends up!

Oh and keep those pictures of your pretty pair coming.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 22, 2013)

Josie is so adorable. Loved seeing your pictures. And congratulations on training to drive by yourself. What an awesome accomplishment!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 22, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> Great pictures Kay, it is so much fun to see updated pics of the babies born last year so thanks for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha thanks!!!! Yeah she changed so many times over the last year it's crazy!! I probably won't since I don't even have the right clippers right now. So the coat after you clip them is not the same as their natural coat? I know it can make it lighter or darker, but does it affect their natural coat color?



MountainWoman said:


> Josie is so adorable. Loved seeing your pictures. And congratulations on training to drive by yourself. What an awesome accomplishment!


It took alot of work and learning, but we learned together!!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are some pictures from when she was young. I will try to upload some recent pictures later! I have tons, so be ready to see tons of picctures!! HAHA


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 22, 2013)

Can I post the website with pictures of the stud safely?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 22, 2013)

Loving those pictures. You can post links or if you can get permission of the owner of the stud then you can post picture directly but links to a page are fine.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks!! Ok good!!! If you go to this website, click on mini stallion and you will see him on there!!

www.alleeacres.com

Let me know what you think!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it Elvis? He's a good looking boy,


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh Yes, Elvis is gorgeous!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep it is Elvis!! Do you think he is a nice stud to breed to Jasmine, as in conformation and color? I want a paint foal really bad! HAHA


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jasmine is a little cow hocked in her hind legs, so do you think if I breed with him, the foal would be correct, or carry on her trait even if Elvis isn't cowhocked?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Breeding a cow hocked horse always gives you a 50% chance of reproducing this. I am glad you are thinking about this



Good for you. Sometimes our love for newborns gets us a little carried away. Whatever you decide to do we will be here to help you.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 26, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Breeding a cow hocked horse always gives you a 50% chance of reproducing this. I am glad you are thinking about this
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Sometimes our love for newborns gets us a little carried away. Whatever you decide to do we will be here to help you.


ok, yeah, it would just be a pet anyway but I want to make sure it is a pretty correct foal if I do breed her! I talked to Jasmine's old owner about it and she is really familier with minis and she mentioned her hocks, so I though I would ask! Thanks!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Mar 27, 2013)

Such pretty girls and Elvis is gorgeous



...good luck with your new baby its very lucky to have such a loving home waiting for it...Well done for teaching to drive..thats something iv been thinking about with my new boy in the future.. so I hope I have some of your talent


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, I don't know if my baby is going to stay a mini:/ she is almost 40" now and I am hoping that getting Jasmine bred will be my birthday present next month






I am thinking baby is going to be a small pony, since she is only a yearling and still growing. Thank you Lindi-loo!!! Yes it was a big accomplishment for me to teach her that...I never thought I would be able to. I want to train my mini donkeys to drive but they are about 5 years old and barely know how to lead. I spent 2 hours out with one of them and gained absolutely nothing


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, the site was closed because of unforseen circumstances. He can be registered but never was. Which doesn't matter to me because my mini isn't registered either. I can post pictures, because I did manage to keep some before the site was closed. The owner was going to send me more pictures also.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am trying to get more pictures, but I can post the ones I do have of him later tonight!!



I really hope we can breed jasmine with him, because he is so beautiful and produces all A class foals!


----------

